# GTA SPORTS - Win First, Pay After



## gtasports (Jun 18, 2009)

GTA SPORTS - Sports Betting Broker

There are no short-cuts to success, take your time and follow our advice and the sky is the limit.

You only pay us based on our performance, win first, pay after.

Our rates fit almost all budgets and you know you will never be throwing out your hard earned money as you only pay us a small percentage of your profits.

-We have been sports handicapping for 14 years.
-You can expect about a 65% win rate over the long run.
-We are new online, we do not have a website at the moment.
-We release anywhere from 0 to 3 games a day.
-Our plays range from -150 to +150
-Each play is 1 unit, you would wager 150 to win 100 or 100 to win 150.
-We charge $20 per unit of profit paid only after you win.
-Every 5 units $100 is due to us, so if we go 5-0 or 9-4 or 13-8 or whatever and we are showing a 5 unit profit your payment will be due.
-We accept payments by PayPal, MoneyBookers and Western Union.
-If for some reason you are not happy with the service, you may email us an cancel at anytime.

Our plays are monitored at http://www.usasportsmonitor.net/subs...e.asp?cID=3267

Please feel free to contact us at gtasportspicks@aol.com if you have any further questions, if you do not hear back from us within 12 hours please resend your email to our backup email gtasports@hotmail.com.

Start investing like a true sports betting investor and stop gambling.

GTA SPORTS - Sports Betting Broker ( gtasportspicks@aol.com )


----------



## gtasports (Jun 18, 2009)

FREE PICK

In MLB take the TEXAS RANGERS -1.5 100 to win 120

GTA SPORTS - Sports Betting Broker ( gtasportspicks@aol.com )


----------

